# saturday trip



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a crew Thks for looking ed Going out Saturday morning Deep dropping, AJs and maybe mingos have room for 2 ed


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

my daughter has her first ever tball game at 8am any chance you are leaving around 10am? and what are you looking for in gas money if you are leaving in the late morning or later?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

first light Maybe next time keep an eye on the need a ride section- Ball game is more important- When snapper seasons opens, give me a shout and we can take your daughter out ed


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Hey Ed it's Tony. I sold the sailboat and so I am looking for a ride. I make my schedule out a month in advance and weekdays are usually better than weekends. Think of me next time you go. I have a few rods and reels and tons of trolling lures.
Tony


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Another great ticket to paradise...!*

:yes: Ed, another remarkable trip...! Thank you for your knowledge, hospitality and friendship...! Great fishing, good friends, super start to the season...!!! and thanks again for the tuna and shrimp fiesta...! Cheers to you and yours, Jeff, Sarah, and Will...!


----------

